# Hi from Spuzzi of Switzerland



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, I am called Hayley, I am 12 years old and I have no cats  fortunately I have two "almost" cats, Whiskey and Spuzzi. Spuzzi is a fat adoarable outdoor cat who is very affectionate and Whiskey is a cat that CatzRule and ~Kitty~ and I kind of adopted because his owners don't feed him and take care of him that well. I have 3 gerbils 2 dogs and 9 fishies (7 fry and two adults) so you can see I love animals. now if only I was allowed a cat.....


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

HEY bff! Whiskeys doin fine, hope u can see him soon! How r the fish? did u know: ur right behind me as i write this?!?
This website is great! U should just steal Spuzz, u probably love him more!

ur bff, ~Kitty~ (Emilie)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

*HIIII*

Thanx fo the warm welcome!


----------

